# Trip to NZ in November



## goingtoau (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am planning for a 2 weeks trip to NZ, mostly to, South Island.
My wife and I have AUS PR, but my parents are in visit visas.
I believe my wife and I do not require any Visa to travel NZ but my parents do need visas.
1) Can someone please guide me on what docs should I submit for the NZ visitor visa for my parents?
And what is the processing time atm.
2) What should be the visa sub-class?

Thanks


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Explore NZ visa options | Immigration New Zealand


----------

